# Home Health Coding Interview-Advice



## JackieH1221 (Aug 19, 2016)

I am attempting to prep for an interview next week for a Home Health Coding position and was hoping to get advice on how I can be better prepared for the interview. I recently passed the CPC exam so that being said I am rather new to the field.  Any advice would be  greatly appreciated.  Thank you!


----------



## JMarieBrandt (Aug 24, 2016)

The good thing about home health coding is that almost everyone has to be trained. You only code diagnoses... no procedure coding what-so-ever. So it is important to have a good handle on CM guidelines, aftercare coding, 7th character assignment... the rest can be taught to you in a relativity short period of time. If you want to reach out to me, ill be happy to give you some pointers to help you stand out from the rest. If they are considering you with a CPC and no previous home health experience, then I'm assuming they are willing to train you. Ill help you with a few pieces of information that may show then you have basic home health coding knowledge, and are worth being trained. you can email me at jmariebrandt@yahoo.com


----------



## BrendaD323 (Sep 4, 2018)

*Any DME or Home Health information for New CPC-A appreciated*



JMarieBrandt said:


> The good thing about home health coding is that almost everyone has to be trained. You only code diagnoses... no procedure coding what-so-ever. So it is important to have a good handle on CM guidelines, aftercare coding, 7th character assignment... the rest can be taught to you in a relativity short period of time. If you want to reach out to me, ill be happy to give you some pointers to help you stand out from the rest. If they are considering you with a CPC and no previous home health experience, then I'm assuming they are willing to train you. Ill help you with a few pieces of information that may show then you have basic home health coding knowledge, and are worth being trained. you can email me at jmariebrandt@yahoo.com



 I am a newly certified coder and working for a DME company and would appreciate any guidance or help with DME knowledge of aftercare coding. 
Thanks! JMarieBrandt, please email me at Brenda_hall23@aol.com with any info that you may have available. My email was rejected at the email address you listed above.


----------

